# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  POE πρόβλημα?

## Teo

Καλησπερα!

Εδώ και 2 μέρες για κάποιον λόγο το routerboard μου (433uah) κάνει ασταμάτητα reboot. Παίρνει ρεύμα από ένα POE και ethernet καλώδιο μήκους 15 μέτρων cat6 εάν θυμάμαι καλά.
Παρατήρησα ότι το POE κυριολεκτικά ζεματάει εάν το πιάσεις.
Κατέβασα το ρούτερ μέσα στο σπίτι και έβαλα ένα καλώδιο μήκους 50cm όπου και δουλεύει εδώ και κανένα 2ωρο χωρίς να κάνει επανεκκινήσεις και σε μια φυσιολογική θερμοκρασια.
Τα 2 βυσματάκια στο 15μετρο καλώδιο και όλες οι ethernet επαφές του ρούτερ φαίνονται εντάξει.
Άλλο POE δεν έχω για να δοκιμάσω. Θα αγοράσω ένα αύριο.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει το 15μετρο καλώδιο (όλο καλυμμένο σε σωλήνα μέχρι τον ιστό του κόμβου);
Μήπως το POE την έχει ακούσει από καμιά αυξομείωση ρεύματος;

----------


## gas

Δες την ταση που φθανει επανω: system>health
Επισης ελεγξε οπτικα και τους πυκνωτες μηπως εχουν φουσκωσει.

----------


## Teo

> Δες την ταση που φθανει επανω: system>health
> Επισης ελεγξε οπτικα και τους πυκνωτες μηπως εχουν φουσκωσει.


Πως θα μετρήσω την τάση αφού κάνει συνέχεια reboot?

----------


## Trazor

Μετρα με πολυμετρο πάνω στον Dc jack ή στην ethernet 4,5/7,8 pin. Αν δυσκολεύεσε πήγαινε στον πρώτο ηλεκτρολυτικο πυκνωτη.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, κανει ενα τρρρρρρρρρρρρ μετα μπιπ και μετα ρεσταρτ? μετα παλι τα ιδια? και σε εναν φιλο που κανει τα ιδια, θα αλλαξει τους ηλεκτρολυτικους των 560mF με αλλους των 820mF να παιζει καλυτερα....δες τα αλλα που σου ειπαν, αν δεν βρεις κατι αλλο αλλαγη αυτων. 
Δοκιμασες με ρευμα απο το jack? κανει τα ιδια??? αν δεν εχεις μετασχηματιστη (κανει και 12V), παρε ενα νεο POE. Επειδη λες οτι το POE ζεματαει ειναι παρα πολυ πιθανο να επαθε ζημια και να δινει λαθος ταση. Δεν μπορεις καπως να το μετρησεις?
ΜΟΝΟ αν δοκιμασεις ολα τα αλλα και συνεχισει να το κανει, πας σε αλλαγη των ηλεκτρολυτικων. Προσωπικα αλλαζω και τον 220mF στα 35V με εναν νεο, μιας και ειναι πυκνωτης τροφοδοσιας.
Εδω μπορεις να βρεις διαφορα αρχεια για δοκιμες και εχει και ειδικα για 433ΑΗ http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=37865&page=2
στο θεμα του mikrotik forum αναφερει την αλλαγη πυκνωτων με μεγαλυτερους.
Οι πυκνωτες μπορει να φταινε ΧΩΡΙΣ να δειχνουν κατι στην εμφανιση τους! να υπενθυμισω οτι ενα 411 στο εξοχικο μετα απο αστραποβροντια και κεραυνο σε γειτονικο βουνο πεθανε, τους αλλαξα ολους ειχε 5 αυτο και δουλευε για χρονια μεχρι που ψοφισε παλι....και δεν ηταν ουτε καν φουσκωμενοι.
Ειχα φερει τοτε απο Αγγλια 560mF, τωρα θα τους αλλαξω με 820 να δω.

----------


## Teo

Τελικά το POE φταίει, άλλαξα το ezy που είχα με ένα ubiquiti το οποίο είναι στα 24 volt και δουλεύει μια χαρά το ρουτερ!
Βέβαια άλλαξα και την καλωδίωση μιας και μετρούσε 9 χρόνια ζωής.

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, μπραβο ωραιος! και ευτυχως δλδ που ηταν κατι ευκολο!

----------

